# HowTo core 2 duo (desktop e6400) and speedstep

## marco007

please help me conf.kernel

----------

## kernelOfTruth

try this with kernel 2.6.20 (part of kernel-config)

```
#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set
```

----------

## tj

there's some more info on the wiki

```
Linux zephyr 2.6.20-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Mar 17 18:42:18 JST 2007 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6700  @ 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

2.6.20-gentoo-series seems to have all the options you would need

----------

## marco007

i use 2.6.18-r7   :Sad: 

i cant use newer

----------

## tj

edited for reading too fast 

why can't you use a newer kernel?

----------

## marco007

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-527329-start-25.html

 :Confused: 

----------

## tj

marco007 - couple of questions:

1) your sig says you're OC'd - are you OC'd when compiling / booting new kernels?

2) have you tried a 2.6.20 kernel with your audigy? if yes, how many audigy options did you see in Device Drivers > Sound > Alsa > PCI devices?

3) why do you want to use speedstep on a desktop? I thought it was more valuable for battery preservation on a laptop

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *tj wrote:*   

> marco007 - couple of questions:
> 
> 3) why do you want to use speedstep on a desktop? I thought it was more valuable for battery preservation on a laptop

 

saving energy ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

if a cpu's idle it doesn't have to run at fullspeed, does it?

----------

## tj

@kernelOfTruth: true, but I think he first needs to resolve a couple of other issues

from what I understand the speed-step drivers in 2.6.20 are better implemented, so he needs help getting past the audigy issue I feel

----------

